# schon 2te mahnung - was soll ich tun?



## pHyranHia (24 August 2006)

Hallo Ihr!

Ich habe mittlerweile schon die 2. mahnung bekommen weil vor ca. 5-6 wochen mein kleiner bruder an so nem dummen IQtest teilgenommen hat.

Ich weiss jetz nicht was ich tun soll, weil zahlen will ich das ja eigentlich auch nicht :wall: 

Zu erreichen ist der auf ht*p://www.iqfight.de und nach dem ersten blick muss ich sagen das die kosten von 30 euro zwar aufgeführt sind, jedoch schwer ersichtlich ....


Wenn mir irgendwer dabei weiterhelfen kann bitte ich um hilfe!

Hier noch die mahnungen falls die wer braucht....




> Sehr geehrte/r Herr/Frau XXXXXX,
> 
> Sie haben unsere Dienstleistung auf w*w.iqfight.de bestellt, aber die offene Forderung noch nicht beglichen.
> 
> ...






> 2. MAHNUNG
> [......]
> 
> Sehr geehrte/r Herr / Frau XXXXXXXX,
> ...



lg peter


----------



## jupp11 (24 August 2006)

*AW: schon 2te mahnung - was soll ich tun?*



> Wir kooperieren mit einem Anwaltsermittlungsbüro und können so
> auch bei bewussten Falschangaben an die richtigen Daten des Nutzers kommen (vgl. Urteil 161 C 40353/03).


Der Dreh ist neu,  man zieht alle Register der Verunsicherung. Das Anwaltsbüro hat ebensowenig
 Zugriff auf die Daten wie die Putzfrau von nebenan und das Urteil kann sonstwas bedeuten.
 Nicht mal bei welchem Gericht das stattgefunden haben soll. 
Wird übrigens anscheinend jetzt als Dauerbrenner  eingesetzt und als Massenmail versandt 
ht*p://www.piranho.com/home/boards/showthread.php?xid=48d698e95d8f24078f0a75f2a7d4e8e2&boardid=41&threadid=13322&ppage=1

sogar in einem  russsischen Forum taucht dieses ominöse Aktenzeichen auf.
ht*p://forum.rc-mir.com/topic1818334_110.html
 Das ist es allerdings auch alles was, Google  darüber sonst liefert. Ohne  den Inhalt
 zu nennen oder die  Quelle ist das unseriös und pure Angstmacherei.


----------



## Der Jurist (24 August 2006)

*AW: schon 2te mahnung - was soll ich tun?*

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?p=131430#post131430


Lese mal, was dort zu Jugendlichen und Abo-Diensten gesagt wird. Das gilt analog auch für einmaligen Leistungen.


----------



## Reducal (24 August 2006)

*AW: schon 2te mahnung - was soll ich tun?*



			
				Peter schrieb:
			
		

> _*Ich*_ habe ... mahnung bekommen weil ... *mein kleiner bruder* an teilgenommen hat.


Wie alt seid ihr eigentlich und warum lässt du dich unter Druck setzen, wenn doch dein Bruder der Verursacher und somit der "echte" Vertragsnehmer des Anbieters ist? In dessen Veranttwortung liegt es auch (ich meine den Anbieter) einen Nachweis darüber zu führen, wer sich auf sein Angebot eingelassen hat.

@ Juristen, könnten 30 € problematisch hinsichtlich dem Taschengeld-§ werden?


----------



## Der Jurist (24 August 2006)

*AW: schon 2te mahnung - was soll ich tun?*



			
				Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> @ Juristen, könnten 30 € problematisch hinsichtlich dem Taschengeld-§ werden?



Ich denk schon.

Das ist in allen Rechtsordnungen so, nicht nur im deutschen BGB, im österreichischen AGBGB - nur um beispielhaft ein ausserdeutsches Gesetz zu zitieren - heißte etwa:


> § 151. (1) Ein minderjähriges Kind kann ohne ausdrückliche oder stillschweigende Einwilligung seines gesetzlichen Vertreters rechtsgeschäftlich weder verfügen noch sich verpflichten.
> 
> (2) Nach erreichter Mündigkeit kann es jedoch über Sachen, die ihm zur freien Verfügung überlassen worden sind, und über sein Einkommen aus eigenem Erwerb so weit verfügen und sich verpflichten, als dadurch nicht die Befriedigung seiner Lebensbedürfnisse gefährdet wird.
> 
> ...


----------



## Der Jurist (24 August 2006)

*AW: schon 2te mahnung - was soll ich tun?*



> § 151.
> ......
> 
> *(3) Schließt ein minderjähriges Kind ein Rechtsgeschäft, das von Minderjährigen seines Alters üblicherweise geschlossen wird und eine geringfügige Angelegenheit des täglichen Lebens betrifft, so wird dieses Rechtsgeschäft, auch wenn die Voraussetzungen des Abs. 2 nicht vorliegen, mit der Erfüllung der das Kind treffenden Pflichten rückwirkend rechtswirksam.*




Das bedeutet, was zu der Rechtslage in D. aufgeschrieben wurde, gilt ähnlich in Österreich. Nur wenn die Zahlung sofort erfolgt, gilt das Rechtsgeschäft.


----------



## Der Jurist (24 August 2006)

*AW: schon 2te mahnung - was soll ich tun?*

Also jetzt ganz konkret an einem abstrakten Beispiel: 
Ein Knirps geht in ein Spielwarenladen holt sich eine Automodell aus dem Regal geht zur Kasse und packt 30€ auf den Tisch und zahlt.
Dann gilt das Geschäft, da er mit präsentem Geld erfüllt.

Abwandlung: Er bestellt über das Internet das gleiche Automodell. Das Paket kommt und die Rechnung liegt drin.

Dann hängt es davon ab, ob die Eltern genehmigen.


----------



## pHyranHia (24 August 2006)

*AW: schon 2te mahnung - was soll ich tun?*

naja .. bei mir würden die 30 euro schon gehen, ich bin schon 25 jahre. habe allerdings genug anderes zeug zu bezahlen als das ich noch diesen scheiss bazahle :wall: 

und mein §$%§"$% Bruder ist 14 jahre jung und hat den test auf meinem computer - auf dem er immer internet surft - auf meine emailadresse angemeldet ... grml


hmmm ... habe jetz noch ein paar sachen in diesem forum gelesen und wenn ich das richtig verstehen machen die nur viel druck aber es ist nicht wirklich viel hinter diesem druck.


naja ... ich bleibe mal standhaft und werde diesen §$%"§$ nichts bezahlen.

Hilft es vielleicht wenn ich denen eine Mail oder was ähliches schreibe?

lg peter


----------



## jupp11 (24 August 2006)

*AW: schon 2te mahnung - was soll ich tun?*



			
				pHyranHia schrieb:
			
		

> Hilft es vielleicht wenn ich denen eine Mail oder was ähliches schreibe?


Nach den Berichten der Betroffenen eher nicht.  

j.


----------



## pHyranHia (24 August 2006)

*AW: schon 2te mahnung - was soll ich tun?*

hmmm naja ... dann sollen die sich die finger wund tippen und ich hoffe mal das nix dabei rauskommt. :-? 

vielen danke für die raschen antworten!


----------



## Der Jurist (24 August 2006)

*AW: schon 2te mahnung - was soll ich tun?*



			
				jupp11 schrieb:
			
		

> pHyranHia schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Eine Mail ist schon die richtige Wahl, darin den Sachverhalt dartun..


----------

